# Deluxe 30 Video "DEEP DRIFTS"



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice video. At the end of which the gent has nothing but praise for his 2013 Ariens in the 2014 blizzard. No auto turn on this one. Looks like a motor cycle clutch handle to release the wheels.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

He's workin' that thing like a rented mule. He ought to drop to the next slower speed and he wouldn't be stressing it quite so much. My humble opinion.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

+1 !



micah68kj said:


> He ought to drop to the next slower speed and he wouldn't be stressing it quite so much.


Is that Dan Ariens in the video ?? 

Dual cup holders?? That cracks me up


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What'd he say?? 9 or 10 cc's? I bet.  I believe he means cubic inches or maybe even horsepower. It sure ain't cc's though. I gotta wonder what's those drinks? He's pretty amped up.
Strange... You just don't hear people talking much about horsepower any more.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

That is a beast with dual augers. Thats the first time I have seen that.pretty sweet piece of machinery right there.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> He's workin' that thing like a rented mule. He ought to drop to the next slower speed and he wouldn't be stressing it quite so much. My humble opinion.


Heck with that!! He could EASILY increase the speed and it would still keep up. The motor doesn't sound stressed and the snow is not pouring out the sides....this means the blower is discharging the snow faster than it's accumulating in the housing and therefore it's doing what it should be doing. There's nothing wrong with loading the motor a bit. Heck, IMO, it's the proper way to break an engine in. Higher loads = higher cylinder pressure = properly seated rings. I know a guy who works in R&D for Briggs and he told me to break my Pro 32 in under decent engine loads for this reason. 

If you want to see/hear someone working their blower pretty good, click -HERE-. 

<edit>
I watched the whole thing and there was one instance were it was being loaded pretty good, but the majority of the time it wasn't being loaded all that bad, IMO.
</edit>


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Gives me hope for my 2014!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

And I got to use one just this morning to clear off 2-4 inches of the stuff at one of the church buildings I look after  They are amazing machines. I love it. Ours is about 4 years old.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> What'd he say?? 9 or 10 cc's? I bet.  I believe he means cubic inches or maybe even horsepower. It sure ain't cc's though. I gotta wonder what's those drinks? He's pretty amped up.
> Strange... You just don't hear people talking much about horsepower any more.


 if i remember right 6 cubic inches is about 100cc so i hope he's talking about hp and i still think he is a few ponys short on that


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if i remember right 6 cubic inches is about 100cc so i hope he's talking about hp and i still think he is a few ponys short on that


6 C.I. = 98.322384cc's


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> That is a beast with dual augers. Thats the first time I have seen that.pretty sweet piece of machinery right there.


What do you mean by "dual augers"?
it has the same augers as any other 2-stage snowblower..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> What do you mean by "dual augers"?
> it has the same augers as any other 2-stage snowblower..
> 
> Scot


I was kind of womdering the same thing. Just another snowblower doing a good job at what it's supposed to do.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I posted on different thread an my phone put it on this thread.im having problems with a galaxy s4 sometimes on this forum it will say I have a virus .all the problems only happen on snowblower forums.im a member of multiple sites an for some reason this one gives my dumb phone fits.that dual auger post was supposed to be in the Montgomery gilson thread if iremember correct.i should just change my name to glitch lol srry fellas my computer is down an this is what I got at the moment


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Somehow when clicking on the video it gave me a different video of a MOTO MOWER SNOW SHARK which is very different . definitely different an a must see. But I apologize for mix up but cool find


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's another one by the same guy that did the first video. It's a little longer, where he's taking out the snowplow ridge. I have that same cab and I watched his assembly video which is over an hour long.
The cup holders are actually supposed to be for sand and salt. I use them to keep a socket wrench for changing the skid clearance and other odds and ends.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kum_YNruJ60&feature=youtube_gdata_player


The video ain't happening TJ, or is it just me?


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not sure why fellas( 1964 motomower snow shark clearing paths) 
I noticed I can click on the head line an it will work but not on the play symbol sorry im not computer savvy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> The video ain't happening TJ, or is it just me?


I got it Larry. Standard youtube vid.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Yup, it's working for me now. Nice old girl and she gets the job done. Could you put an impeller kit on it with the way the impeller is mounted?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Yup, it's working for me now. Nice old girl and she gets the job done. Could you put an impeller kit on it with the way the impeller is mounted?


If there's one part rotating and one stationary part I'm sure there's some gap the could probably be closec but it looks like it's doing just fine the way it is.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

That guy doesn't know how to use his new snow thrower,he is throwing snow on his roof


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Heck with that!! He could EASILY increase the speed and it would still keep up. The motor doesn't sound stressed and the snow is not pouring out the sides....this means the blower is discharging the snow faster than it's accumulating in the housing and therefore it's doing what it should be doing. There's nothing wrong with loading the motor a bit. Heck, IMO, it's the proper way to break an engine in. Higher loads = higher cylinder pressure = properly seated rings. I know a guy who works in R&D for Briggs and he told me to break my Pro 32 in under decent engine loads for this reason.
> 
> If you want to see/hear someone working their blower pretty good, click -HERE-.
> 
> ...


"and the snow is not pouring out the sides"??? Are you watching the same video we are? Watch the spillage on the second pass, lol


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Watch him in this video


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> He's workin' that thing like a rented mule. He ought to drop to the next slower speed and he wouldn't be stressing it quite so much. My humble opinion.


 YEAH he is working, beating it like a rented mule. you can hear the motor straining in the second pass the tires are spinning on the drive, almost looks like he is shoving it in to the heavy stuff to. that is my take on the play


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

geez, some of you guys may as well remove your governors. They way it sounds you don't have a need for them anyway.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I think he has the scraper bar practically flush to the ground going through the yard. I'd be afraid of picking up a stick or worse yet a rock.


----------

